# Gator Giant on the 1st night



## Trooper (Aug 15, 2015)

We took this 12 ft 1in. early this am just north of Seminole. Snatch hook then 357.It took us an hr to get him in the boat,then once on the trailer, it bottomed the fenders on the tires. lol. We had to bend the fenders on the trailer to get er roadworthy. What a night!


----------



## GAGE (Aug 15, 2015)

That is good one, congrats!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2015)

What a beast!
Congrats, Trooper!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 15, 2015)

That is a monster!
Congratulations!


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 15, 2015)

Great alligator.


----------



## antharper (Aug 15, 2015)

That's a good way to get the season started ! Congrats


----------



## olcop (Aug 18, 2015)

*Giant Gator*

Man--that is a lot of gator, congratulations"
olcop


----------



## DSGB (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice lizard! Congrats!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 18, 2015)

Congratulations on a monster gator!


----------



## Trooper (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you all, It was one of the most exciting hunts I've ever experienced.


----------



## 27metalman (Aug 21, 2015)

Solid! Congrats.


----------



## mattech (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats on a beast.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow hey at least he couldn't bite ya being he had a 2x4 stuck in him mouth nice gator


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 22, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Judge (Aug 24, 2015)

was he on the hooch or the flint?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 2, 2015)

Are you allowed to sell it and if yes how much per foot did you get.

gt40


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice lizard


----------

